# brought home Shooting Star!!!



## Dede (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all, I am brand new and just posted a "hello". I brought home a Shooting Star yesterday....I cant believe how pretty the MSF's are to look at! This is darker than my fave (So Ceylon) with pronounced gold veining....so purty....saw the duo MSF eyeshadows too....Oh god! want all of 'em. Seriously...I also brought home Vibrational and Orangedescence (sp?)....I know I love the yellow one...the orange one was pretty good (obv. enuf to buy) but the jury is still out!

Dede


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Jul 8, 2006)

Ohmigawd! Can you post pictures please??


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 8, 2006)

yes, i'd love to see a pic of the MSF. nice haul.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice haul!!!! please post a pic


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 8, 2006)

YES post a pic! We are all dying to see it lol


----------



## .nicole. (Jul 8, 2006)

omg they are already out?? *tear*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 8, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Dede (Jul 8, 2006)

*shooting star - not out and no pics *

Hi y'all...no they are not out officially, I just got my hands on one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check me out on MUA as dedecakes if you want more info (hope I can say that here and apologize if thats a no-no).

Cant do a pic 'cause my 16 yo son took the digital for the week!!! It is darker than So Ceylon and the gold veining, at least in the one I got, is very pronounced and purty. I think it will be liked better than Naked You, but that is just my personal opinion

Also, I am waaayyy out in the country with no cable in my town and no DSL so if anyone has tips about pictures and stuff on dial-up puleeze let me know!

Dede


----------



## cloverette (Jul 8, 2006)

hi dede,

why are you giving it up for swap?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 9, 2006)

Shooting Star sounds beautiful.  My MA told me that it reminded her of Gold Desposit so I can't wait to see it.  I was hoping there would be a MSF some day that was darker than So Ceylon but not as dark as Metal Rock.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 9, 2006)

wow, darker than So Ceylon? I guess i won't be getting it, So Ceylon is as dark as i can go...


----------



## devin (Jul 9, 2006)

ooooooh i can't wait to get my hands on it!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 9, 2006)

oh really? i think i'm sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looked lighter than shimpagne in the pic... i really thought it was gonna be different... most prob it would look bad on me!


----------



## caroni99 (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Shooting Star sounds beautiful.  My MA told me that it reminded her of Gold Desposit so I can't wait to see it.  I was hoping there would be a MSF some day that was darker than So Ceylon but not as dark as Metal Rock._

 

That's exactly what I was hoping to hear


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 9, 2006)

wow!Sounds great.But when you get the camera back can I pls see a pic?


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ohh great haul!!!! Do you think Shooting Star it's too much for a NC20?? I keep hearing that Shimpagne is only shimmers without color!


----------

